# LIDL Offer



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

18 volt LiIon battery powered hand tools.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=489

German made, so they must be good . . . like Hymers!! :lol:

Stupidly there are no spare batteries in store, but they can be bought online for £16 including postage. Their Amp Hour rating might not be impressive, but at that price I didn't bother to look.

The drill plus two batteries cost about the same as one new battery for my posh drill. Both "posh" batteries are failing, so regrettably the equally posh drill is for the bin. Criminal waste, but economically there's no contest as I make only occasional use of the drill.

Might be of interest to others. 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks

They look okay for diy use.

I bet they are made in China 

Trev


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Life of Rechargeable tools*

Sad isnt it in this day and age that you often cannot fit replacement cells into these cases. There is quite an afterrmarket in these replacement battery packs but the tools usually out last the batteries.

One thought though and it depends on usage, I fitted a short 12v lead to a small hand screwdriver and it does good service when I work on the bench, powered from a handy little supply.

The tool was originally only 3v but it does go well on 12! 
cie la vie

Mike


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

we had a big 24v battery drill that was hardly used
and the batterys went dead after a couple of years of standing about

i put a length of flex into the drill and connected it to a couple of small 12v alarm batterys that i put in a little carry tray

works well and battery has more amps available

barry


----------

